# Watering In The Evening When Overseeding?



## jaygrizzle (Jun 6, 2018)

I know that watering the grass in the evening is generally not a best practice, but does this change when trying to keep new seed moist when trying to germinate?

I am going to be overseeding in the near future and I am curious about trying to balance keeping the new seeds moist, but also to not cause any fungus problems with having the grass wet overnight.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

I've never watered at night when seeding and I've had good results. If it is moist when the sun goes down, you're fine until morning IMO.


----------



## CPA Nerd (May 8, 2018)

I have been wondering about watering when I do my overseed.

If the weather is in the 70s or lower, I think twice a day, something like 4 a.m. and 4 p.m. is probably okay. Otherwise, I would say 3-4x a day.

Last fall, my overseed failed because it got into the mid 90's and I only watered twice a day.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

With a layer of peat moss twice a day is usually fine IMO. There is a youtuber who showed his whole renovation process and he ended up having town restrictions on watering and had to water only every other day and his lawn came in great, but like @CPA Nerd mentioned, high heat can cook them quickly.

I really recommended getting a $50 hose timer. It makes seeding so much easier. I used the melnor one.


----------



## jaygrizzle (Jun 6, 2018)

My irrigation system allows programs that I can time for different times of the day when I am not home.

My preliminary thoughts:

1st program at 5:30am, then run other programs at 10am, 1pm, 3pm, 5pm and 7pm

I am thinking of running each program for 5-10min. I will be seeding some KBG into bare spots in about 2 weeks and average temperatures here are still in the high 80s so I think it will take a good amount of watering to keep the seeds moist. I may be able to get away with more infrequent waterings when I do my full TTTF overseed around Labor Day if the weather cooperates.

I am assuming it's better err on the side of too much water (obviously not flooding them) than not enough.


----------



## TrialAndError (Oct 7, 2017)

jessehurlburt said:


> With a layer of peat moss twice a day is usually fine IMO. There is a youtuber who showed his whole renovation process and he ended up having town restrictions on watering and had to water only every other day and his lawn came in great, but like @CPA Nerd mentioned, high heat can cook them quickly.
> 
> I really recommended getting a $50 hose timer. It makes seeding so much easier. I used the melnor one.


I just watched his video series on his renovation last weekend. Gives me hope on my reno because what could go wrong, went wrong with him, and it still turned out great. His name is Al Beebe on YouTube if you want to watch his videos..


----------



## ThickAndGreen (Sep 8, 2017)

Something I've noticed from seeding when it's hot and sunny out is if you water enough to get moist during the day it will only stay moist for about 2-3 hours at most but the same amount of water will last all the way through the night until about 10-12. I used a schedule of something like 12 pm, 3 pm and 8 pm and had great success.


----------



## jaygrizzle (Jun 6, 2018)

ThickAndGreen said:


> Something I've noticed from seeding when it's hot and sunny out is if you water enough to get moist during the day it will only stay moist for about 2-3 hours at most but the same amount of water will last all the way through the night until about 10-12. I used a schedule of something like 12 pm, 3 pm and 8 pm and had great success.


Interesting. Thanks for the info!


----------

